# Snack Stick Stuffing Tubes



## pops6927 (Oct 22, 2015)

To stuff snack sticks, either in sheep or collagen casings, you need a 3/8" stuffing tube for your stuffer.  I was able to get one for an F. Dick stuffer that fit a 2" collar, but is no longer available from my source.  However, I found that a 4-tube pack, item no. 318610051 from Bunzl Koch Supply that includes the 3/8" tube for an F. Dick stuffer.  Contact Dawn Wollesen or Customer Service at 1-800-456-5624, they also might have individual tubes available, too.  Tell 'em Pops sent ya!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't know the size of the flange....  you could call them....

Stuffing Tube 3/8 For 5 LB Stuffer

SKU: 300-606A

Brand: LEM

$14.99

https://www.spokanespice.com/itemdetail.php?id=1368&secid=40


----------

